# Alc658



## ReAX222 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not jerry (google brought up a lot of his attempts), but this is still pretty new to me.  I am working on an older compaq presario with Realtek ALC658 audio.  I am working on this computer as a receiver for LAN shoutcast receiving and to learn the environment for another project.  I intend to setup several more LAN shoutcast receivers on the network and I'd like to learn how to setup the audio.  The handbook is either basic or advanced and I guess I'm inbetween.   I tried the KLDload snd_hda and it says file exist.  I have no sounds in KDE4

I'm trying to follow through with the 2010 Linux bible to learn some syntax and file arrangement, but I'm getting a little aggravated. Anyone have pointers to keep me from throwing windows back on the network?


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 20, 2010)

No idea, the snd_hda driver should support your card, at least it support "Realtek ALC660" if you run 8.0 release.

FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE Hardware Notes

Try this:


```
# kldload snd_driver
```


----------



## mav@ (Mar 20, 2010)

Realtek ALC658 is not at HDA, but AC'97 codec. You should use some other driver for it, like snd_ich.


----------

